# New PC ... but bad performance



## Mohammed (Dec 29, 2012)

*New PC ... but bad performance (Solved)*

Hi all 


Problem Solved 
Thank you all for help 
special thanks for animal007uk ​





I built my new PC, but I think there is some thing no right  :shadedshu

Intel Core2Due E7600 ...................................... 6.0
RAM Kingstoon 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1333 DDR3 ............. 6.0
Mb asrock g41m-vs3
GPU: HD4670
PSU : 600watt

OS: Win7 64bit Ultimate 


the problem is CPU run at 2.4GHz not 3.06GHz
CPU

In windows experience index I get this, I believe there is limitation by RAM maybe because Mb
Photo 1


CPU
Memory 
SPD

photo 2
photo 3 


My old PC was strong

Intel Core2Due E7500 ..................................... score  6.4
RAM Samsung 4GB (2 x 2GB) 1333 DDR3 ............. score   6.4
Mb  Pegatron Corporation 2A94H 

other same above.




I know E7600 better than E7500 ( core speed )
but this making no sense 

Is that fake Mb ? Did I make mistake in some part?
If there limitation by RAM >> How to overcoming ?
Thank in Adv.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 29, 2012)

have you checked it thru bios?
does everything read right?


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 29, 2012)

Well first of all i would say the low cpu speed is because of intel speedstep/power saving mode. While running the windows index test run cpu-z aswell and the multi should jump from 9x to 11.5x and should show the cpu at full speed.

I would also check bios to make sure the ram is set to its proper speed as a lot of mobo will set ram lower than rated.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 29, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Well first of all i would say the low cpu speed is because of intel speedstep/power saving mode. While running the windows index test run cpu-z aswell and the multi should jump from 9x to 11.5x and should show the cpu at full speed.
> 
> I would also check bios to make sure the ram is set to its proper speed as a lot of mobo will set ram lower than rated.



This. You can force it to run all the time at max speed through BIOS. Also for RAM check with CPU-z the speed.


----------



## Pehla (Dec 29, 2012)

well looking at picture i see that ur cpu multiplier is at x9.0 and it should be at x11,5!! try change that in bios setings and then reply!!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 29, 2012)

Mohammed said:


> No, I didn't.  Just i am using CPU-Z
> I will checked ....
> 
> 
> ...



You do not need to update bios so don't worry about that.
Can you get a pic of the memory tabs in CPU-z and post then please.
In you bios settings you should have an option to turn off intel speedstep but if its working right, As soon as you run a game or do something intensive the CPU will auto jump to full speed.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Going from a  E7500 to an E7600 isnt really an upgrade. 

Even when you fix the clock speed issue I doubt there will be any credible performance boost at all.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 29, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> You do not need to update bios so don't worry about that.
> Can you get a pic of the memory tabs in CPU-z and post then please.
> In you bios settings you should have an option to turn off intel speedstep but if its working right, As soon as you run a game or do something intensive the CPU will auto jump to full speed.



What he said



Dent1 said:


> Going from a  E7500 to an E7600 isnt really an upgrade.
> 
> Even when you fix the clock speed issue I doubt there will be any credible performance boost at all.



So true, and tbh i don't believe there is a issue to begin with.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 29, 2012)

I can say one thing about the windows index score, It does not work right anyway, When i built this pc and added the HD7970 my score was lower than when i had the HD6870 but after running the test again scores went back to what i would call normal.

In other words don't let that index crap make you think there is something wrong because if anything its the score thats wrong and not your peformance.


----------



## Mohammed (Dec 29, 2012)

I upload photo.... hope that useful

Yes I agree with you. windows index score doesn't make sense, it's shows that GTX560 same HD3870 !!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 29, 2012)

better way to check is to use 3dmark to test hardware changes, it has a much better scoring system


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 29, 2012)

Mohammed said:


> I upload photo.... hope that useful
> 
> Yes I agree with you. windows index score doesn't make sense, it's shows that GTX560 same HD3870 !!



Checked your pics and your ram is running at 800mhz rather than 1333mhz so this would have to be manualy set in bios.

On your bios pic in the OC tweak setting i see a ratio of 9, Can this be set to auto? If not can you see if it can be set to 11.5. << do not save settings though as i just want to know if it can be changed to 11.5

I also see the Dram frequency option is set to auto, Can you also see if this can be changed to 667mhz but again do not save any settings yet.


----------



## Mohammed (Dec 29, 2012)

I can't make it change. It's 9 at all.
Is that because motherhood ?



- yes it's give me two option 

400MHz - 800MHz
533MHz - 1066MHz

So I chose number 2 , and save >>> it's works normally. 

 Dram frequency


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm let me look at your pic again, i might be able to spot something.
Will update this post in a few mins.

I don't think its the mobo as the asrock site says it suports that cpu.
Hmm My only guess atm is to now change the overlock mode setting to manual and then see if you can change the ratio from 9 to 11.5.

266mhz x 9 = 2400mhz
266mhz x 11.5 is what will give you the correct speed.

Seems odd you can't seem to change it when the website says the CPU is suported. 
You might even just need to type in 11.5 on the ratio setting. 

The only other thing i can think of is that the bios on the mobo needs updating to support the new cpu fully, I will see if i can find any info on this.


----------



## Mohammed (Dec 29, 2012)

ASROCK website shows that G41M-VS3 full support for E7xxx 

CPU list Support 

BIOS update to last Version. I have 1.70

I will try another CPU.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 29, 2012)

Mohammed said:


> ASROCK website shows that G41M-VS3 full support for E7xxx
> 
> CPU list Support
> 
> ...



Did you manage to get new pics with the Asrock overclocking utility?

Its good it let you set the ratio to 11.5 and i woulden't worry about it causing problems as the cpu is supose to run at full speed using that multiplier.

Just keep and eye on the CPU tempreture.

If anyone else is woundering where this post came from, I spoke to Mohammed earlyer in a private messege.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 29, 2012)

My question is why did you go from a E7500 to a E7600. Those are pretty weak chips anyways.


----------



## Mohammed (Dec 29, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Did you manage to get new pics with the Asrock overclocking utility?
> 
> Its good it let you set the ratio to 11.5 and i woulden't worry about it causing problems as the cpu is supose to run at full speed using that multiplier.
> 
> ...



Yeah  , Now I got good score
http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/424/picture1ip.jpg

Every thing works great. but When I restart PC or shut down I need to  set the ratio to 11.5  again. anyway it's works 100%

I was play BF3 to test CPU Temp So I got at max 65c at 2 hour



Thank you all for help 
special thanks for   animal007uk


----------



## Mohammed (Dec 29, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My question is why did you go from a E7500 to a E7600. Those are pretty weak chips anyways.



Ahhh I have this unit from long time unused. 

it's not so bad

I play most games at max with this CPU + HD3870 GDDR4
Such 007SB + NFS:2010 + my lovely game captain tsubasa


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad i could help, I still think its possible to change the ratio in bios, Scroll down to where it had the 9 in blue and try using the + and - keys on the num pad to change the value.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 29, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Glad i could help, I still think its possible to change the ratio in bios, Scroll down to where it had the 9 in blue and try using the + and - keys on the num pad to change the value.



Even if speedstep is disabled it gets stuck to 9?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 29, 2012)

did not take the windows rating so serious, better check 3d mark or pc mark


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 29, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Even if speedstep is disabled it gets stuck to 9?



Yeah in the bios it seems to be stuck at 9 even with speedstep disabled but if the op uses the Asrock software it can be changed to 11.5


----------



## Mohammed (Dec 30, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> Glad i could help, I still think its possible to change the ratio in bios, Scroll down to where it had the 9 in blue and try using the + and - keys on the num pad to change the value.











It's change  to 11.5

Thanks brother.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 30, 2012)

Mohammed said:


> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/826/picture4ea.jpg
> 
> It's change  to 11.5
> 
> Thanks brother.



Your welcome my friend and i am happy we got it sorted and while some people might ask certain questions, they have to realise we don't all have knowledge about pc's like others do, People also have to realise that not everyone around the world has the money to upgrade as much as some of can do.

In other words some say your upgrade was pointless and yes you might only get a bit more peformance, but we don't all have money to spend on good stuff so each to there own bro.

personally its been a pleasure trying to help you out and i am glad we got there in the end.
I also would like to thank you for updating your thread


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 30, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> People also have to realise that not everyone around the world has the money to upgrade as much as some of can do.
> 
> In other words some say your upgrade was pointless and yes you might only get a bit more peformance, but we don't all have money to spend on good stuff so each to there own bro.



Very true. That PC can still do a lot of stuff today.


----------



## Pehla (Dec 30, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> personally its been a pleasure trying to help you out and i am glad we got there in the end.
> I also would like to thank you for updating your thread



yup..i love this comunity..,i have been whitnes so many problems solved here..
i have been on several forums before but this here is something else!!
cheers m8 glad u fix ur issue..!!


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 30, 2012)

Pehla said:


> yup..i love this comunity..,i have been whitnes so many problems solved here..
> i have been on several forums before but this here is something else!!
> cheers m8 glad u fix ur issue..!!



Exactly the reason why i have been browsing techpowerup for years.
I have had some good advice when i needed it and that is why i also like to try and help when i can.

When i built the pc i have now i needed advice and a lot of memebers here helped me out, My pc ended up a bit diffrent to what i planed but i am more than happy with what i have now.

There was a pc case i wanted and I forgot the members name now but they said to look at some NZXT cases so i did and now i own a white NZXT phantom 410 and love it lol.


----------

